# Nikon COOLPIX S8200, Canon ELPH 510 HS, or Panasonic LUMIX DMC-ZS10??



## Elite83 (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm pretty much a novice in photography, but I'm not a complete newbie. I'm looking for a nice digital camera for myself. I know you could buy a low-end DSLR for almost the prices of these 3 models but portability is a big factor for me; I need something I can put in my pocket, but have more advanced features (and nicer lenses) than your run of the mill point-n-shoot. 

Nikon COOLPIX S8200: Nikon S8200 COOLPIX Compact Digital Camera | New COOLPIX Cameras from Nikon
Canon ELPH 510 HS: Canon U.S.A. : Consumer & Home Office : PowerShot ELPH 510 HS
Panasonic LUMIX DMC-ZS10: DMC-ZS10K - LUMIX® Digital Cameras - Point & Shoot Models - Shop and Compare at Panasonic

Now I know the Canon or hasn't actually been released yet, but from a purely technical standpoint, out of these 3 cameras, which offers better features (both hardware and software) for the price?

I wasn't really _too _keen on the LUMIX because of the lack of features it has in comparison to the Nikon and Canon. It's 3D mode, and GPS don't mean anything to me. The only features about it that I did find nice were the LECIA lens, and the AF tracking detection. I often find myself always having to re-focus the lens over and over to get the right shot for objects in motion. The 16x Optical zoom is nice too. 

The Nikon has by _far _the highest resolution display, but does that even mean much? If the Canon or LUMIX take better pictures, who cares about the on-board LCD? A couple features I did find really nice about the Nikon were the, easy-panorama mode (I often take panoramas), the high-speed burst mode, as well as several other features. 

The Canon has a nice touch-screen, a high-speed burst, and can shoot video at 240fps (in low-resolution though). It also has many of nice features similar to the Nikon such as low-light modes, special effects, etc. 

They all can do 1080p video, have mini-HDMI out, fairly high optical zooms (although the LUMIX had the highest @ 16x), and your standard face recognition, image stabilizer  etc. 

Personally, I had my eye on the Nikon, but I don't know a whole lot about what to look for in a camera either. I'd appreciate any sort help you could give me. Thanks!


----------

